# Safe for bulb to touch reflector?



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Aug 22, 2012)

I was setting up a new 400W mh/hps mag ballast with 6" cool tube i got online. while testing with the HPS bulb, i noticed the socket is slightly twisted to the side. the HPS worked fine, but i can barely get the fat MH bulb screwed in. i can screw it in, but the bulb pushes against the metal reflector in my 6" cool tube. i thought i could bend the piece of metal the socket is attached to, but the metal is too tough to bend and i do not want to break it off.

i was wondering if anyone else has their bulbs touching the reflector? it does not sound too safe, but if a lot of people have the bulb touching the reflector, i probably wont worry about it. or maybe is there a thinner MH bulb that will work with a 400w switchable mag ballast? like, would this work?
hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/Virtual-Sun-400-Watt-MH-Metal-Halide-Grow-Light-Bulb-/180940876104?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a20eaa948#ht_2757wt_1398

looks like it would work but i don't want to have a stoner moment and get the wrong bulb.

thanks for your help


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 22, 2012)

Great question...I know I can answer this one

try not to let your bulb touch anything as any vibration can cause the buld to go out...like I said go out..not blow out....I think it causes like a hotter spot on the glass where it touches...when I made some space between the bulb and reflector...bulb still burning:aok:


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Aug 23, 2012)

so i guess for now i will have to get a new bulb because i dont think i can center the socket in the tube.

can you or anyone suggest a brand of MH bulbs that are skinnier and will work with a magnetic ballast? most 400w MH bulbs i see on ebay are the big round bulbs


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2012)

I dont think they any smaller my friend...tell me about the tube?...is the socket in ther held on with rivets?....and if so can ya re-align it?..I added a 250Mh inside a 1000HPS tube..I just moved the sockets to allow both to fit the tube...


----------



## Iams (Aug 23, 2012)

disclamer: There is no scientific bases to my opinion!

A bulb that has contact with the hood or any other surface will create a hot spot on the glass of the bulb and shorten the integrity of the bulb glass , filiment and compromise the life of the bulb.

Iams.

under porch in shade, watching for ups man!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a similar problem with one of my 600 watt cooltubes.  There is a metal bracket that attaches the socket housing to the cooltube and there are 2 screws that hold the socket in place.  One of the screw holes is stripped out so the socket doesn't sit right and the lightbulb tilts downard when the tube is level.  I am able to hang the light in a way so that the bulb does not touch the glass tube by turning the light to a slight angle though.  Does yours not move at all? One option would be to just veg with the HPS bulb, I have done it with a 400HPS bulb.  

-SSF


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Aug 24, 2012)

i dont think i can re-align the socket, i tried bending the metal piece it is attached to, but it will not bend. it is pretty solid in its place. 

i may try the option of just using HPS for now(since that was tested and works fine), and perhaps getting a new hood for MH in the future.

thanks to you guys for reading and offering ideas and opinions.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 2, 2012)

If the hood is brandnew you should contact the manufacturer and request a replacement. Dont start a grow with jenky epuipment.


----------

